

The Gender Ratio of SXSW Speakers & Submissions - danw
http://emmapersky.com/changing-the-ratio-at-sxsw

======
jdp23
Excellent analysis. SXSW explicitly looks for diversity as part of its
selection criteria, so it's disappointing that the progress in getting more
women to submit proposals isn't matched by the panelist ratio or the actual
selected speakers.

------
windsurfer
Mirror? It's down for me.

~~~
jrmoran
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Aemmap...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Aemmapersky.com%2Fchanging-
the-ratio-at-sxsw)

------
emmapersky
back up now

------
lallouz
cool stuff emma.

